# Thief-girl



## crls_santino (Oct 18, 2017)

My friends Spyros Heniadis i Mark Evers from 1h:23m to 1h:28m talking about my thief-girl: [emoji6]




I like their critics, do you agree with them? I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2017)

Kind of a sexy shot! I like it well enough.


----------



## crls_santino (Oct 25, 2017)

sinfultones said:


> Nice shot! What did you use to edit the pic?



thank you;
basic LR corection, some blur filter and color grading in PS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 25, 2017)

The lighting works well with the makeup/eye color match. Is that shirt painted on?


----------



## crls_santino (Oct 25, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The lighting works well with the makeup/eye color match. Is that shirt painted on?



not yet, but I am planning body painting session


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice shot! 

My only critique is that the framing (or maybe the fact that I’m a man with an admittedly one track mind) leads me more to her rear end as a focal point than her face/eyes. 

But I personally would like to see her poses/framed slightly differently to being more attention to the gorgeous eyes behind that mask.


----------



## crls_santino (Oct 26, 2017)

Destin said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> My only critique is that the framing (or maybe the fact that I’m a man with an admittedly one track mind) leads me more to her rear end as a focal point than her face/eyes.
> 
> But I personally would like to see her poses/framed slightly differently to being more attention to the gorgeous eyes behind that mask.



goood just a little intentionaly provoke i knew it when I framed photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino (Jan 25, 2019)

what about that?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

